# Personal Best Crappie!



## Bomberman17 (Apr 27, 2014)

Was out fishing this weekend and caught my personal best crappie! 16 inches! Couldnt believe it. I thought it was a bass at first then thought maybe it was a big crappie because I was fishing near a dock. When I got it up and saw the mouth first I again thought it was a largemouth. Then it turned on its side and I realized it was the biggest and fattest crappie I've ever seen in person. Its going up on the wall!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice catch.


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

Awesome fish!


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Congrats, on the exceptional crappie. When I saw the mouth on one that size I realized some larger baits may be right sized for big crappie. What were you targeting bass or crappie?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

A monster for sure.
Congrats to ya.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Nice Fish for sure - My personal best is 17 3/4.


----------



## nuttycrappie (Apr 14, 2014)

Congrats to you on your personal best .turn it in for fish ohio pin.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

My pb was 15'' nice fish fat one also


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Not my PB but not a bad fish at 17".


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

That is a monster slab.


----------

